# Flash head size 600rt vs 580ex(2) ?



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm looking for some flash diffuser equipment, but many shops haven't updated their descriptions since the release of the 600rt ...

... and I'm wondering if something that is made to be stuck to the head of the 580ex(2) automatically also fits the 600rt, or do they have different sizes? Thx for the information if someone happens to have both flashes!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2013)

They are different sizes (the 600EX is a little bigger). I've read that custom-fit products for the older 550EX can apparently be used on the 600EX, although the fit is snug.


----------



## MMAshooter (Jan 5, 2013)

I have searched for the same and found low profiles ones on ebay sold from Hong Kong priced at $1.64 USD with free shipping to US (
http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-FC-600EX-Bounce-Flash-Diffuser-Softbox-For-CANON-600EX-RT-New-/120978235318?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item1c2add5fb6) 
. Product, shipping and delivery time were all perfect. They work perfect, only issue issue is that they do not stack when not in use as the ones for my 580 EX do. Unfortunately, I have not found a perfect solution for 600EX gel filters and have now resorted to having to make my own ordering large sheets from B&H an velcro off ebay. 
Hope you find all you need for your 600EX-RTs - love mine and have found lots of 3rd party accessories.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I've read that custom-fit products for the older 550EX can apparently be used on the 600EX, although the fit is snug.



Thanks!



MMAshooter said:


> I have searched for the same and found low profiles ones



I admit I've bought a non-low-profile original sto-fen for a ridiculously high price because the low-profile versions looked as if they'd fall off in the lightest wind breeze or camera shake - and I didn't find any comparisons "large" sto-fen vs. the smaller rip-offs.



MMAshooter said:


> only issue issue is that they do not stack when not in use as the ones for my 580 EX do. Unfortunately, I have not found a perfect solution for 600EX gel filters and have now resorted to having to make my own ordering large sheets from B&H an velcro off ebay.



That's my problem, too - can you describe (or take a pic of) your home-brew gel holder version?


----------



## bycostello (Jan 6, 2013)

my stofen fits on both my 550 and 580... don't think that much difference either with the 600


----------

